# LF Offshore Saturday Sunday



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

Guys-

Crew here experienced have own tackle, poles and reels. Looking for offshore AJs Tuna, blines....Also deep drop trip.

Will contribute to gas etc.


----------

